# Who makes the best Layout Blind...?



## TakeThatDrake

Looking at upgrading my layout blind this year. I see a couple new models out there... Any comments on what you guys have or have used? Positive and negative whatever you guys think, any info would be appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## The Shovla

you'll get a ton of different answers, but I have a Finisher and like it. Folds in half so you carry it like a duffle bag, snap two bars and the headrest in and you are all set. So far so good, three seasons into it.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

I have an S.U.B. and love it! Comfortable, easy to set up, plenty of straps to stubble. Not the lowest profile but I would recommend this blind to anyone.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have a 2009 SUB, hate setting it up, but it's comfy
I have a Gander Mountain Deluxe, lots of room, doesn't fold very small, comfy, waterproof, lots of stubble straps, way more than the SUB
I have an older Ground Force, folds quick and small,like the snow cover, comfy except the cross bar under your butt, this is my go to blind, very easy to hide


----------



## BigT

The answer depends on alot of things. I use the FA Eliminator Pro Guides, also have the PG XL and the M2 blinds. The PG's are awesome, but not mobile when packing into the field. The M2 turns into a backpack, albeit and large backpack. I don't like this blind though, had nothing but trouble with the doors since I got it. I am partial to these blinds due to my size, 6'5 340. I would love to fit into a finisher or a smaller more compact blind, but what do you do. I guess the answer to your question would depend on your size, where you are hunting (can you drive out, or have to pack it) how low you want it to be, and prolly another hundred things I am not thinking of. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hitman - and you can still get it for around $140.

Pros:

I don't care what anyone says, no framed blind sets up/takes down faster.
Great backrest, shell pocket, flag doors in sides, zipper in bottom
Fairly low profile, but not the lowest.
Strong - I didn't break it after a whole year, and I break all my blinds.

Cons:

Can be a bit long for short box trucks.
Kind of lose stubble straps (not that bad, but mentionable)


----------



## gundogguru

I gave up my lay out a couple of years ago. I just use a ghillie blanket now. Low pro and rolls up small easy to carry..


----------



## blhunter3

Final Approach has a new blind out the "Pack and Go Sub", that looks like the cats meow.


----------



## Blue Plate

X-land'er


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

blhunter3 said:


> Final Approach has a new blind out the "Pack and Go Sub", that looks like the cats meow.


I saw that, definitely looks like a nice blind. Anyone have one yet?


----------



## dwshunt

X-land'er X 2

Easy to set up, folds up nice, very warm and comfy, low profile.


----------



## KurtR

Been runing the fa sub since it came out and love it no problems for me with it. Folds and fits in back of truck, durable and easy to carry with the strap on bottom.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I run a PH early and a Hitman when it starts getting cold out. I like them both. Both set up super fast. Some of the new ones look nice by Tanglefree and Hardcore mancave says no pins. I would like to see how that one sets up.


----------



## Unrated

Bought a Dead Zone made by Tanglefree and I like the extra room, seems to be well made.


----------



## Unrated

Another insightful comment, maybe the mod's here should do a better job of preventing this type of stuff on this site :sniper: !


----------



## Save Hens

i gotta go finisher


----------



## jcnelsn1

Another vote for the Hit Man blind. Easiest to set up, super comfortable and durable. On top of that, it is pretty much the cheapest. However, even if it were not the cheapest, it would still get my vote. They were on sale last year and I wish I would have bought 3 or 4. I have owned several different blinds and currently have a finisher as my back up. There is no comparison. The only advantage of the finisher is it folds in half, which is nice if you walk in. The Hit Man would be tough to walk in.


----------



## sore-shoulder

I prefer the Final Approach. It is big enough for me and my New York Asian Escort


----------



## Unrated

Oh the Asian escort from New York that rubs your sore shoulder? LOL


----------



## mshutt

The ground force hands down the best blind made. The ONE con to the GF is the bar underneath your butt. You know what fixes that problem? the ugliest and oldest pillow that is in your house. leave it in there, let it get muddy. Simple and cheap fix.

Pros:
top 3 lowest profile blinds
stubble straps are tight and keep stubble in well.
folds into a 3 foot square and can back back it anyhwere
lightweight(unless your like me and live outta the thing during the fall)
Very durable. 4 years of use, every single weekend during the fall atleast 2 hunts a weekend. has held up even after being run over. twice.
Khaki is my color.

Hope this helps out anyone else looking for the best blind on the market.


----------

